# Powermatic 1200 Air Cleaner



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice addition to anyone shop, enjoy the clean air thanks for sharing Blkcherry


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

This is one of shop's necessity that enables a woodworker to work happier and healthier.
Healthy woodworking!


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice machine Scott…wishI had one. I see those little particles floating in the sunlight.
Dave


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

That was also my experience when I got my Jet Model AFS1000B Air Filtration System. Just the four I bolts and an extra body to help do the "hanging". You will be pleased with this piece of equipment. After a night sanding you can just leave the unit on and leave the shop and know that it will shut down later. Congrats on the new unit.

Dave


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

A very important addition to a woodworking workshop and thanks for sharing it. What is the cost of the unit?
Sharad


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ofcourse a good dust mask should also be used. I'd also be a little concerned about all that exposed fiberglass insulation blowing around, thats not exactly good for you either.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

just wondering how you decided on PM vs other brands. this seems like an item where the PM price premium might not be worth it, but you seem to think this stuff out thoroughly before buying . Just curious.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good point, Woodchuck. I have considered putting up a ceiling of some type in there but simply have not gotten around to it. One of the problems that I have is that there is only 92" of clearance to the bottom of the joists. The joists had to be notched 1/2 inch to provide clearance for the garage door opener. But it definately is one my list.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Scott, even some thick mil plastic would be an improvement, or better yet if your not strapped for cash, ceiling tiles between the joists.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i also just purchased the jet afs , wood craft has it on sale right now for $259, i couldn't beat the price ,and as a turner i sand alot.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

HokieMojo, as far as selecting the Powermatic I will freely admit to being a Powermatic fan. Whenever I look to purchase a tool I generally start the comparisons with Powermatic and have to have a strong reason to buy another brand. With this purchase they sent me a Powermatic sign, which I was more than happy to mount on my garage door.  (CPO Powermatic listed it as a $69.00 freebie but even I would not pay this much for a sign!!)










I have always had excellent service from both the company and the equipment. And on-line reviews for this cleaner have all been positive. So part of the reason for buying is simply due to customer loyalty- the same reason I have always bought F150s. But another reason for buying the Powermatic was due to outer filter being a standard size that is readily available from Wal-Mart, Lowes, etc. I read reviews about the Jet, for instance, which uses an odd size filter that either requires modification of a standard filter (usually with duct tape) or buying it from Jet, which adds significantly to the cost. Not a big issue in the long run but just another reason, at least in my mind, to buy the Powermatic.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

That is a perfectly fair answer in my opinion. Actually nice to see when cost isn't the only factor. I'll reward quality or excellent service with loyalty as well. Its not always an easy choice, but in my short time on this planet, I think it has paid off far more often than not.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you just come into some cash form an inheritance or did you rob the local bank?LOL…... Sawstop and PM aircleaner at the same time. What else have you recently purchased?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Great addition to your shop for safety week!
That'll help keep the old lungs clean.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good tool but it's best if you don't let the dust in the air to start with.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ken, it helps having grown children. Not that they miss a chance to hit Dad up every now and then but I do have one more review coming.

Jim, I absolutely agree with you. I paired this with a PM1300 to handle dust both at the source and any airborne emissions as well.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Scott. A very good review. I've upgraded to a good DC and now am looking to a good filtration to pick up the stuff that gets airborne no matter how hard I try.

One thing. You never answered the "How much" question. Unless I missed it somewhere.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Durnik, sorry about not posting the cost of the tool. It was $470 plus shipping. CPO Powermatic shipped the air cleaner and dust collector for $79.00. Tools-Plus would have delivered it to a commercial address for $6.00 but they wanted $125.00 to ship it to my home address.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! You're getting serious about the dust. Way to go.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

FYI, same PM1200 now on sale at CPO for $439.99, and free shipping.


----------



## Massoger (May 13, 2010)

Great review and I completely agree. I bought the PM1200 about 2 months ago from ToolZone and it had a great deal on shipping. Got it for around $380 total! Loving the cleaner air and the easy filter replacement. Looks like it's free shipping now…going for around $340. Great deal! Shipping took about 4 weeks once my order was placed…but I'm glad I got it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Scott*

I happen to know for a FACT that a 94 pound JDS model CAN be hung on 9' joists by ONE person IF … that one person is as dumb as a stump, and has ab-so-LUTE-ly no regard for his own safety.

DAMHIK.

Love the PM unit, though, BTW


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, you are a better man than I am, Neil. I thought seriously about trying to hang this by myself and went through several "ideas" before finally giving up and waiting on one of my sons to come over. I would much rather do something myself than ask for help but in this case I just could not figure how to get the cleaner up a ladder ( since I tend to be vertically challenged) and attached to the joists, by myself.


----------



## toolmantim (Nov 10, 2012)

Purchased this unit last summer. Initially though it was a little loud on the high speed setting but have since gotten used to it. Pulled the filters recently and was amazed at the amount of dust it collected. Really like the idea of being able to let it run when exiting the shop. Just hard for me to let anything keep running when I'm not out there, in case anything happens. I guess that's just me. ( God forbid if anything were to happen !) While I'm in the shop, I never turn it off. All in all, very pleased with this unit. Would recommend it to everyone.


----------

